# Loss of power



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Got an old loader tractor that I bought for cheap few years back. I would like to adapt it to do feild work but this tractor seems week compared to another tractor identical to it that we own. Best evidence of losses power is down the road. Sounds like it's gunna die going up hills. The tractor starts perfect, uses no oil, and is leak free. I changed the fuel filters, cleaned the air system, and cleaned the pcv just in case. Kind of out of ideas other than thinking the injectors or pump is shot. Anybody got any ideas on things to check off the list of potential problems?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Need more information like brand and model number old tractor to me is any tractor that is out of warranty.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

farmerbrown said:


> Need more information like brand and model number old tractor to me is any tractor that is out of warranty.


And, has it always been this way? Did it get this way gradually or quickly? Did you find any water in the fuel or filters? When you changed fuel filters did you empty the fuel tank and check for debris? Is there a screen in the fuel tank that you cleaned? Have you checked the flow from the fuel line? Especially if you have a similar tractor/engine sit up. You description so far points to fuel, IMHO.

Along with FB, questions, these maybe helpful to know.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll add to what others stated: "is fuel tank venting" IE not fuel leaving tank not creating a vacuum????


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Disassemble every fitting on feed from pump back to tank. And clean / blow out every line. It's the most likely culprit.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We had a tractor (bought used), doing similar years ago. Lo and behold .....found a paper towel in the fuel tank. Previous owner must have used it for fuel cap. Beast to get it out. Problem solved.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's an old MF Super 90. Has the Perkins 300 powerhouse in her. I have cleaned the screen and sediment bowl on the lift pump a few times,blocking the line to the tank and watching it fill back up normally. I don't think my problem is in the tank. I have had this tractor for two years and it's been this way since I bought it (auction find of course). With this as my 3rd super 90 I know what to expect with them and I know something is off with this one


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We had an ih 584 that plugged the last fitting into the pump in the banjo fitting. Same symtoms.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have Perkins in both my White's 2-110's. The one would lose power when the top tank got empty and was pulling out of the bottom, was especially bad in hilly fields, would start to lose power and even die sometimes, the check valve in the mechanical lift pump had come of it's seat, reinstalled the check valve and re staked it, ran fine after that, the other 2-110 was sitting idling cooling the cab off, just upped and died, same thing, check valve came out of it's seat.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

One thing I have seen in old diesel motors on loader tractors. They just get idled around all the time. The inside of the engine basically get a build up of carbon making it a bit harder to start, less power when working, more smoke. Solution give it about four times the recommended rate of a good conditioner In the fuel.Than work the motor hard for at leat a few hours, better for a day. There will be all sorts of soot blowing out exhaust pipe. Also depending on what is in the tank might have to replace fuel filters after this. Also does this tractor have an air filter or the oil bath system?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Look at the lift pump.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sometimes old rubber fuel lines will de-laminate on the inside and shut off flow when under a slight vacuum or pull. Just another thought.

Did you get this fixed? I'm interested in the final solution.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Crap in the fuel tank got me on an IH 966. It would run fine until the tank got low, the was fuel starved. My guess was that the fuel sloshed around enough to to keep the sediment mostly suspended, but when the tank got low. the junk was drawn more toward the filter screen inside the tank.

Took the fuel line, etc. off, took the screen out, flushed the tank to get the junk out--voila--no more problems. (BTW: this happened shortly after I switched to bio-diesel.)

Ralph


----------

